# Single flavour mixes



## Barak (15/9/16)

What is up people. 

After trying my hand at diy once and giving up, i am now back to try and make it work. 

I have thought about starting off simple. Single flavours. So to start i bought all the shit again and only one flavour, tfa apple. Did the first mix of 70/30 vg/pg, 6mg nic and 10 flavour, but something doesnt taste right. I get some apple on the first hit, but after that a different taste. How i would imagine pure vg/pg would taste. 

Domyou need to up the flavour percentage for single flavour mixes? Or is it simply a fact of single flavours not really working. 

I also read that fruity flavours dont really need a lot of steep time. Is this true? Mine has been standing for about 2 days, but the flavour remains the same. 

Also i tired findig info about this but didn't really see anything, is there a specific mixing order? Like vg first then nic etc? Or can you just go? 

I appreciate the feedback if you have any for me.


----------



## Glytch (15/9/16)

Order doesn't matter although I always start with Nic. What % did you use?

Some fruits work as single flavours and others don't.

My suggestion would be to make 10ml mixes without nic and add 1% each time until you get the intensity that you want. Since you should be able to shake and vape you can try them immediately. Not using nic means you won't waste any on muted juices.

TFA tends to need higher percentages than say FA. I had to use 10% of TFA strawberry ripe just to taste it and then it was only slightly on the exhale.

Also EM helps bring out fruit flavours.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (15/9/16)

This is the mix i made now. I get apple on the first hit and then just the weird muted vg/pg flavour. 

Also i vape 6mg normally, but this 6mg mix is very ******* strong. Might drop it to 3mg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (15/9/16)

15% should give you whatever flavour you need. You probably need something else to bring out the apple. And that advice is beyond me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (15/9/16)

Glytch said:


> 15% should give you whatever flavour you need. You probably need something else to bring out the apple. And that advice is beyond me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Jip this is also the feeling i am getting. Maybe this just doesnt work as a single flavour. 

Will probably start with some clones then to start getting used to the mixing vibes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (15/9/16)

What kind of vapes do you like? Are you mixing by weight?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

@Barak ..had same experience with apple so now i use fuji apple tfa much better but more tarter than apple..for some apparant reason the tfa apple doesnt shine..15% tfa apple is right % i wud say. also see u got 53% vg...remember pg is flavour carrier so maybe trying upping that. last consideration is steep. i still steep my fruits for 3 days just to get everything settled.

the say a drop or 2 of lemon juice pops fruit flavours..havent tried it though

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/master-mixers-tips-and-tricks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (15/9/16)

Glytch said:


> What kind of vapes do you like? Are you mixing by weight?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



No at the moment im mixing by ml. Will look at the weight thing when i know a bit more about what i am doing. 

I like my fruity flavours. Current rotation includes trinity, white label blueberry yoghurt, paulies gauva/pear/lemon ice tea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (15/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Barak ..had same experience with apple so now i use fuji apple tfa much better but more tarter than apple..for some apparant reason the tfa apple doesnt shine..15% tfa apple is right % i wud say. also see u got 53% vg...remember pg is flavour carrier so maybe trying upping that. last consideration is steep. i still steep my fruits for 3 days just to get everything settled.
> 
> the say a drop or 2 of lemon juice pops fruit flavours..havent tried it though
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/master-mixers-tips-and-tricks



Thanks for this. I am so used to the 70/30 mixes i havent even considered dropping the vg. Such an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (15/9/16)

I have ordered this http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M well six of them to be exact so I can find my way in the diy game again

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barak (15/9/16)

Jan said:


> I have ordered this http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M well six of them to be exact so I can find my way in the diy game again



I checked that out earlier. Seems like a very good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/16)

I hope I find a few that I like then I have access to cheaper liquid while experimenting with my own DIY recipes. I only ordered them yesterday so I will hopefully have them tomorrow. A few are shake and vape while some of the other have steeping time


----------



## yuganp (16/9/16)

@Barak if you like fruit flavours then try the flavour art range as they make some of the best fruit flavours.

For single flavours try fugi apple or tutti fruti at between 3% and 4%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

I seldom do fruit vapes (love to eat all fruits, don't like to vape them). 

But some things to keep in mind that may help... learning each flavor by itself first is the right way to do DIY IMO (so kudos to you for taking this step); flavor is subjective; the percentages recommended (10%-15% for TFA Apple) are also subjective; too much flavor can negate the flavor entirely; most, but not all flavors do improve greatly with aging (but some degrade with aging); there are flavor enhancer additives that help some flavors; the build and the atty you run a liquid in has an effect on the outcome; finding your personal preferred vape to your taste is something you have to do yourself thru T&E. The fun, and it should be fun or it's not worth doing, is finding your perfect vape yourself.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

Try some of the Clyrolinx Fruit flavours... local is lekker...

I LOVE the naartie, orange, grapefruit, honey melon, etc as single mix flavours. The Naartjie is my favorite and the best part is that is is far cheaper (R55 for 20ml) and you only need 3-4% for decent flavour. 

Give it a go...

http://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Try some of the Clyrolinx Fruit flavours... local is lekker...
> 
> I LOVE the naartie, orange, grapefruit, honey melon, etc as single mix flavours. The Naartjie is my favorite and the best part is that is is far cheaper (R55 for 20ml) and you only need 3-4% for decent flavour.
> 
> ...



Shot man. Thanks. Will check it out. 

On a by note, anyone know of a walk in store in cape town?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (16/9/16)

Barak said:


> Shot man. Thanks. Will check it out.
> 
> On a by note, anyone know of a walk in store in cape town?
> 
> ...



For concentrates - not that I know of.


----------



## KingSize (16/9/16)

How many peeps on here have tried the ready to mix concentrates on http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M ?

I've been successfully DIYing for a few months now but I do things properly so it takes planning to make larger quantities like 100ml+ at a time of something that I know I like, and unfortunately I'm just getting lazy LOL

Recently bought an ENYAWREKLAW concentrate - still need to mix that up  So anyone tried the Carloss R2M?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (16/9/16)

Got mine today. Mixed the Blue purple and blue orange so far very impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/9/16)

KingSize said:


> How many peeps on here have tried the ready to mix concentrates on http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M ?
> 
> I've been successfully DIYing for a few months now but I do things properly so it takes planning to make larger quantities like 100ml+ at a time of something that I know I like, and unfortunately I'm just getting lazy LOL
> 
> Recently bought an ENYAWREKLAW concentrate - still need to mix that up  So anyone tried the Carloss R2M?



I've done the yellow, red and blue lips - all really good - the yellow lips is my favorite. See my review here 
List of DIY Vendors

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=26496&share_fid=74789&share_type=t


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/9/16)

15 percent is WAY too strong! The other taste you are getting is how you tell, it has gone chemical. A good fruit blend with 3 fruits aim for 12 percent, single TFA Apple start at around 6 percent and tweak from there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY (17/9/16)

Hey man, not at my pc but I can tell you that tfa dragon fruit will make the apple pop. So I would start with 4% Apple and 0.7% dragon fruit. I however see u at 15% Apple already, so not sure how the dragon fruit will help. But also for the best apple get FA Fuji Apple - it's like a green apple flavor Granny Smith I think they called.

Edit: Checked my apple recipes, so had to update post. Namely Apple From 5 down to 4 and dragon up from 0.5 to 0.7.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/16)

I agree with @Rude Rudi , Clyrolinx Naartjie at +- 4% is great. So is "Berries" Give them a try. I stand to be corrected but I think all their products are the cheapest online (nic, PG,VG and flavours). Delivery time is good, as are communication and packaging. Give them a try Using berries right now on RX200 and Billow V3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/9/16)

I am vaping three of Carlos's R2V juices. I think they're the same recipe as the R2M juices, just that they've been mixed already. I am really enjoying them and recommend them highly. I have Bubblegum Milkshake, Raspberry and Lemon Macaroon and Peach & Pineapple with Menthol. I initially tried them at my usual 30-40W but found that upping the wattage to >60W made them really come alive. I am also loving the menthol, I hadn't tried it in my DIY juices before. I think I could become another Silver when it comes to menthol, heh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jess (20/1/17)

Cap Strawberry Taffy, is a great stand alone shake and vape, but it changes allot, it gets a hell of allot sweeter, somewhat thicker with a long steep at 8% ..I only use it to add a candy sweetness to flavors now...a sweet candy apple, could work well


----------

